# Can anyone tell me what type of piranha this is?



## afcno9 (Dec 27, 2003)

It absolutley stunning!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

its a rhombus but it doesnt have red eyes.....im a pygo man. but some serra guy will tell you. it is beautiful though.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

some type of rhom no to sure on the type tho


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice looking rhom. Thinking of buying it?


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 9, 2004)

i dont know..i have one serra and no one can tell me what it is....but you know what ? your's looks better than mine.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

Guyana Rhombeus


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

RHOM :nod:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

piranhadaddy said:


> its a rhombus but it doesnt have red eyes.....im a pygo man. but some serra guy will tell you. it is beautiful though.


*Moved to piranha species ID*


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Venezuela Variant?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

wow, it's white. Looks like a guyana rhom but doesnt have red eyes and isnt dark...not sure...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

S. Rhombeus...maybe Guyanan or Venezuelan variant like mine...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It is a beautifull speciment....here is a paragraph from OPEFE site about rhom coloration....

_The white color often attributed to the species S. rhombeus was based on a juvenile form. The South American Indians are the folks generally responsible for providing common names and Piranha Branca (white piranha) is one of them. As Petry mentioned above it is only natural the darker forms of rhombeus would be called Piranha negra (black piranha) by natives. The common name itself has no scientific value and the Indians use this name on quite a few number of dark piranhas without discriminating the species it is. Presently, some species are being offered as Araguaia or Xingu "rhombeus." I have been afforded the opportunity to examine some of these species and most appear to be Serrasalmus rhombeus. There might be some variation to spotting and elongation of the body, but the majority seem to be this species. No systematist has yet to publish otherwise. Some species are appearing from those river locations that might be different than S. rhombeus. And thus those are named as a new species by unknowing dealers._ 

Can you post some closest pics that can clearly show the body and the eyes???

Jim


----------

